# Madagascar Gems



## Kosace (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thats so cute/cool!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Tom (Sep 10, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow. Beautiful.


----------



## Q'sTortie (Sep 10, 2012)

*jaws drop* *speechless*.........


----------



## tortadise (Sep 10, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Sep 10, 2012)

They are truly stunning!


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful. I wish I have that many.


----------



## mctlong (Sep 10, 2012)

Gems indeed,


----------



## wellington (Sep 10, 2012)

Beauties for sure.


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Sep 11, 2012)

So pretty! That is so awesome for you


----------



## irishshake (Sep 11, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## Oogway (Sep 11, 2012)

WOW amazing! how big do they get?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2012)

Those are spectacular!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 12, 2012)

Gorgeous, I'm jealous!


----------

